# Cannot connect to internet without router anymore! Please help



## auvil (Dec 29, 2009)

I am trying to connect to the internet without my router and just a direct connection from my pc to my modem. When I connect from PC to modem I can't get connected to the internet. Do i need to unistall my router or something? it is a BEFSR41. I have already tried reseting the modem several times. As soon as i plug in the router and connect through it I can get on the internet. Please help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the EXACT make/model of the modem, and who is the ISP?

While connected through the router, please post this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## auvil (Dec 29, 2009)

My ISP is roadrunner and my modems model number is 110204134 by webstar. Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : YOUR-4357EB3BD4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-E8-98-5A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.155
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.24.7.11


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Enable DHCP and it'll work with the modem.


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## auvil (Dec 29, 2009)

ok thank you. this did the trick.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could assist. :smile:


----------

